# Concordanza numerica con "o" disgiuntiva



## giginho

Secondo me è giusta la prima, quella con il singolare, infatti l'"o" disgiuntivo prevede che ci sia o una condizione o l'altra, quindi o rabbia o frustrazione.

Se ci fosse stato "né" allora era corretto il plurale


----------



## pollonia

giginho said:


> Secondo me è giusta la prima, quella con il singolare, infatti l'"o" disgiuntivo prevede che ci sia o una condizione o l'altra, quindi o rabbia o frustrazione.
> 
> Se ci fosse stato "né" allora era corretto il plurale



E a dimostrazione di ciò si osservi la frase sottolineata. Le condizioni sono le medesime, e con il verbo al plurare sarebbe decisamente scorretta


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,

siete proprio sicuri che si tratti d'un "o" disgiuntivo?

Saluti.

GS


----------



## longplay

La "butto lì" : "nel suo caso, non sono concesse né rabbia né frustrazione" ; cioè , stranamente, mi piace di più il plurale... . Per favore, i vostri pareri. Grazie
PS "nel suo caso, rabbia o frustrazione non sono concesse".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Long.

Secondo me "la butti" bene. 

Infatti credo che l'asserzione "Nel suo caso non è concessa rabbia o frustrazione" possa legittimamente essere trasformata in " "Nel suo caso rabbia o frustrazione non è concessa", che a me pare sbagliata. Mi sembra che "Nel suo caso rabbia o frustrazione non _sono_ concesse" sia di gran lunga più digeribile.

Saluti cari.

GS

PS Come dice la dietista? "La Coca Cola o la minerale gassata non le sono consentite" ? o invece "La Coca Cola o la minerale gassata non le è consentita"?
E se ci mettiamo un maschile: "La Coca Cola o il chinotto non le è consentita" ? No.
"La Coca Cola o il chinotto non le è consentito"? No.

Non resta che ""La Coca Cola o il chinotto non le _sono_ consentiti". 

Alla faccia di "o" disgiuntivo.


----------



## francisgranada

Oggi, almeno nel linguaggio "computeristico" si direbbe (un po' "alibisticamente") probabilmente così:
"Nel suo caso non è concessa rabbia *e/o* frustrazione".


----------



## Ilevyas

Che splendidi commenti! Adoro i confronti costruttivi! Grazie!!

Mr. Longplay, il trucchetto della frase girata con il "né" (lo ammetto!) è stato effettivamente utilizzato nella versione definitiva. Il dubbio, però, mi era rimasto! Eppure, nonostante tutto, anche a me piace di più il plurale, mi suona più naturale. Paradossalmente, una frase come *«Nel suo caso non è concessa rabbia né frustrazione»* (con un solo "né") mi appare corretta anche al singolare, forse con una virgola dopo "rabbia". Resto, invece, perfettamente d'accordo con Giorgio e la sua "proprietà commutativa" che aiuta molto a fare chiarezza.
Per tormentosa curiosità personale, oggi in redazione ho chiesto alla capo-editor, la quale ha consultato un tomo favoloso dal titolo "Dubbi e incertezze della Lingua Italiana", svelandomi un blando "Si può dire in tutti e due i modi".
Sì, vabbè... ma non mi soddisfa! 

E poi ho cominciato a chiedermi: ma il genere dei sostantivi che andiamo a "disgiungere" quanto influisce sulla costruzione della frase?
Torniamo dalla nostra amica nutrizionista e facciamoci dire:

*«Non le è concesso il pane o la pasta.»*
Suona bruttino, vero?

*«Non le sono concessi il pane o la pasta.»*
Meglio, ma quella "o" comincia a chiamare!

*«Non le è concesso il pane né la pasta.»*
Ok, problema aggirato, ma suona ancora male.

*«Non le sono concessi il pane e la pasta.»*
Funziona? Meglio il "né"? Ma siamo andati lontani.

E se io mettessi la pasta prima del pane? Dovrei usare il maschile o il femminile?
*«Non le è concessa la pasta o il pane.»*

Ma se uso il plurale torna maschile?
*«Non le sono concessi la pasta o il pane.»*

E se la dietologa avesse voluto dirci che uno dei due ci è concesso e l'altro no?
Certo, non avrebbe usato una frase negativa, traducendosi in *«Le è concesso il pane o la pasta.» *ma... AAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

*Le è concesso il pane o la pasta

*E finalmente la fatina ha fatto comparire un "o" disgiuntivo.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti, 

Posso aggiungere il mio parere? 
Secondo me il problema è alla "radice": la frase proposta da Yle è negativa e trovo che sia sbagliato usare la congiunzione disgiuntiva "o" in frasi negative.  Provo a spiegare il mio punto di vista:

Frase affermativa la "*o*" significa "*oppure*" (dà, cioè, una o più alternative): 
- Ti è concessa la pasta o la bistecca; 
- Ti è concessa la pasta, oppure la bistecca;
  - Ti è concesso il pane o la pasta; 
   -Ti è concesso il pane, oppure (ti è concessa) la pasta
- Ti è concesso mangiare la pasta o il pane; 

In una frase negativa la "*o*" dovrebbe significare "neppure" (*?*)
- Non ti è concessa la pasta "_o_" la bistecca" (per me è sbagliata):
- Non ti è concessa la pasta, neppure la bistecca; 
- Non ti è concessa la pasta, né la bistecca; 
- Non ti è concesso il pane, nè la pasta, nè la bistecca; 
- Non ti è concesso mangiare pane, nè pasta. 

Perché usare per forza la "o"?


----------



## giginho

Anna, come sempre hai ragione....nella frase negativa, a sentimento, userei il "né"


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ...Posso aggiungere il mio parere? ...


Sì. Ciao Anna 



> - Non ti è concessa la pasta "_o_" la bistecca" (per me è sbagliata):


Infatti, come "costatazione" non suona bene. Ma in una domanda forse avrebbe senso:
Cosa non ti è concesso ...? Non ti è concessa la pasta o la bistecca? (cioè, quale di queste due)


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Sì. Ciao Anna
> 
> 
> Infatti, come "costatazione" non suona bene. Ma in una domanda forse avrebbe senso:
> Cosa non ti è concesso ...? Non ti è concessa la pasta o la bistecca?



Ma come? non ti è concessa la pasta? O, almeno, una bistecca? Ma sei proprio a digiuno?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ragazzi, mi dispiace  ... non so che dirvi ... per le mie orecchie le frasi continuano ad essere stonate  
A me viene da dire
"Cosa?! Non ti è concessa la pasta e neanche la bistecca?"
"Ma come, non ti è concessa la pasta? E nemmeno la bistecca?" 

Attenzione: è una sensazione del tutto personale, ma nelle frasi date non mi viene spontaneo usare la congiunzione disgiuntiva "o".


EDIT
Gigi  Mi fa piacere che tu, ad orecchio, sia d'accordo  ... oh, mai senza pasta e senza bistecca, a proposito!  
Francis,  leggendo "Non ti è concessa la pasta o la bistecca?" ho pensato a "Cosa è che non ti è concesso mangiare? La pasta o la bistecca?"


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ragazzi, mi dispiace  ... non so che dirvi ... per le mie orecchie le frasi continuano ad essere stonate
> A me viene da dire
> "Cosa?! Non ti è concessa la pasta e neanche la bistecca?"
> "Ma come, non ti è concessa la pasta? E nemmeno la bistecca?"
> 
> Attenzione: è una sensazione del tutto personale, ma nelle frasi date non mi viene spontaneo usare la congiunzione disgiuntiva "o".



Lo sai qual'è il problema, mia carissima Annna? che a me suonano decenti quando le scrivo ma quando leggo le tue mi sembrano migliori....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gigi  grazie. Troppo buono tu _o_ troppo pedante io!


----------



## francisgranada

Io l'ho pensato circa così (non per convicervi, solo per spiegarmi meglio ):
- Volevo comprare un chilo di pasta, qualche bistecca e un etto di prosciutto, ma non sono riuscito a trovare tutto quello che volevo ...
- Ma come?  Non hai comprato la pasta, la bistecca o il prosciutto? Qual è che non hai preso?


----------



## giginho

No fra!

qui lo sento anche io che ci vuole la "e" al posto della O nella frase: Ma come? Non hai comprato la pasta, la bistecca o il prosciutto? Qual è che non hai preso?


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... leggendo "Non ti è concessa la pasta o la bistecca?" ho pensato a "Cosa è che non ti è concesso mangiare? La pasta o la bistecca?"


Ho capito, così è sicuramente meglio .  

(qui ci sono verso 33 gradi quindi ora quasi tutto mi suona abbastanza bene ... )


----------



## longplay

A questo punto, scusate, ma è meglio la "lista" del dietologo : frutta e verdura (non consentite: frutta "secche" o dissecate ; legumi ecc.)... . Cordialità  !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP!  

No, no ... per carità! Nessun dietologo ... niente diete!


----------

